# Weiterleitung + Popup (Cookie)



## Madin (22. März 2002)

Wie kann ich das machen das wenn ich auf einen Button klick sich ein Popup öffnet, und sich eine neue Seite im Browserfenster lädt.

Ausserdem:

soll es am Anfang ein Checkbutton geben, wo man wählen das man die Startseite beim nächsten mal nicht sieht [Die Page mit dem Anfangsbutton] *mit Cookies*.  Dh. das man beim nächsten aufrufen der Seite (sofern man den cookie aktiviert hat) direkt zur Page gelangt.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

THX Madin


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (25. März 2002)

hi!
Ich kenn mich mit html & co nicht so besonders aus (eher mit C++  )
aber das löst man glaub ich mit dynamic html (css,java,html). Wenn du so ein popupmenü meinst, dann schau mal unter dhtmlcentral.Da kannste dir das Menü runterladen, und ziemlich gut deinen Wünschen anpassen. 
Hoffe geholfen zu haben, mfg
Christian


----------



## braindad (25. März 2002)

von einem menü ist hier leider nur keine rede, mr.undertaker. 

alerdings wird das ganze mit JS zu lösen sein, dass ist aber niht so mein gebiet


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (25. März 2002)

*genauer lesen sollte*,  *Vollidiot*  . War wohl etwas durch das "popup" verwirrt. Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, und hoffe in Zukunft solche Fehler zu vermeinden. .   
Grüßle, euer Bestattungsmeister.


----------



## sam (25. März 2002)

popup:

```
<input type="button" value="open" onclick="window.open('deineseite.htm','deintitel','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no,width=400,height=600'); return false;">
```
die variablen sind eigentlich selbsterklärend
bei "deintitel" keine sonderzeichen UND kein leerzeichen! (titel am besten in "deineseite.html" anpassen!!!
cookies:
kann ich nich


----------

